

Mario AI competition might have a strong contender - sown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s3d1LfjWCI

======
Radix
If you are impressed with this one follow the link in the video to here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlkMs4ZHHr8&annotation_id...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlkMs4ZHHr8&annotation_id=annotation_219942&feature=iv)

For all my hours as a kid I was never this good, I never even realized I could
kill the pipe fish by jumping from below.

------
sireat
Very impressive looking contender.

The one weakness it does have is that it is not considering past screens, just
the current one.

Thus, AI will fail when the only way to progress is by going backwards a
bit(while the tempting forward paths lead to Mario's demise).

Then again, maybe going backwards is not allowed in this particular Mario
environment.

~~~
arantius
The contest page (<http://julian.togelius.com/mariocompetition2009/>) talks
about being based on the "Infinite Mario Bros game by Markus Persson .. with
the added benefit of endless random level generation".

I wouldn't be at all surprised if the sorts of levels that this program
generates never have conditions where you must backtrack and take a different
path, to complete it. Especially after seeing a few examples in these videos.

